# Fuel Pump Issue



## 93SE3.0 (Nov 30, 2005)

What's up guys. My car wouldn't start a couple days ago and I found that I had no fuel pressure. I checked the pump and it is ok and traced the problem back to the relay. I replaced the relay yesterday and it ran! But this morning it would not start. I didn't have a chance to look at it because I needed to catch a train to school. I'll post up more info later when I get home but doesn anyone know what could have happened? Could I have blown the new relay? This is really frustrating, thanks for any help.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

first thing you should do is check if the pump is operating. Simply turn the ignition switch "ON" (engine not running) and listen for the pump, its a purging sound very easy to hear. if you dont hear anything then check the fuse, if the fuse it fine then check the relay again(mostlikely its fine tho since its new).


----------



## 93SE3.0 (Nov 30, 2005)

The pump is ok, the problem is the power isn't getting to the pump. The fuse is ok. I couldn't look at it that closely last night but I might have a short in the circuit somewhere because the fuel pump connector has some heat damage on the plastic connector (burnt not melted) and that must have blown the relay. Now the only problem is finding the damn short. 

Also while looking at it briefly last night the starter stopped working so now it won't crank, the solenoid just clicks. This keeps getting better, ha. I've only had the car for about a month and have loved it so far but it's becoming a PITA.


----------

